# This is what the recruiting experts



## Madsnooker (Jan 31, 2017)

are saying about OSU's class the day before national signing day.

* Wiltfong: While OSU does not go into signing day with the top class, the Buckeyes per recruit average of 94.1 (out of 100) is the highest in the years 247Sports has tracked recruiting.

“Obviously, pound for pound, it’s the best class in 247Sports’ history,” he said. “It’s a testament to the hard work of the staff. They landed nearly every one of their top targets. It is an outstanding group.”

OSU replaced three assistants after the 2016 season, but Wiltfong sees the recruiting machinery chugging right along.

“You still have Urban Meyer there at the top,” he said. “The guys he hires will only be good recruiters and good football coaches. He’s not reaching on anybody. When Urban Meyer brings in a new coach, a prospect has faith that he will be a good football coach. He’s only hired good football coaches.”

* Simmons: Simmons also was impressed with what Ohio State accomplished with this class. They got 11 of the top 65 kids. That's really impressive!!!

“This is a remarkable class,” Simmons said. “This is the best class of all-time if you’re talking about a rating per recruit. To be able to do that and be able that every kid you get is a hit – at least in our opinion – that is such an impossible task.

“They were a dominant presence in the state of Texas for the elite players. They won some West Coast battles and they won some elite Florida battles. It’s one of the most impressive recruiting efforts I have ever seen.”


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2017)

You forgot this headline in regards to OSU recruiting from last Saturday...



> 4-star WR James Robinson cited on marijuana charge while on official visit at Ohio State,



https://www.landof10.com/ohio-state/4-star-recruit-cited-marijuana-ohio-state-visit


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 31, 2017)

Is this the appropriate thread to post this?



Gold Ranger said:


> Last time Meyer signed the "greatest recruiting class of all tiiiimes", he faked a heart attack and left.
> 
> Could we have seen the last of Corch Irvin Meyas?


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 31, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> You forgot this headline in regards to OSU recruiting from last Saturday...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.landof10.com/ohio-state/4-star-recruit-cited-marijuana-ohio-state-visit



Yep, and he was told move along. Of course UF is "full steam ahead" trying to land him anyway???


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 31, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> Is this the appropriate thread to post this?



Could be? All of us Buckeye fans are on pins and needles waiting on another fake heart attack!!!!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 31, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Yep, and he was told move along. Of course UF is "full steam ahead" trying to land him anyway???



The administration won't let UF sign him


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 31, 2017)

Yes, sir! That looks like another great class, snook. I'm excited about what we may be getting as well. This is by far the best looking set of recruits as I have ever seen UGA have. The future looks bright for both of us. Hopefully we can meet in the championship game this year. That would be awesome!


----------



## bullgator (Jan 31, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Yep, and he was told move along. Of course UF is "full steam ahead" trying to land him anyway???





This is what Robinson said about his visit to OSU.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 31, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Yes, sir! That looks like another great class, snook. I'm excited about what we may be getting as well. This is by far the best looking set of recruits as I have ever seen UGA have. The future looks bright for both of us. Hopefully we can meet in the championship game this year. That would be awesome!


Oh boy


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 31, 2017)

bullgator said:


> View attachment 897220
> 
> This is what Robinson said about his visit to OSU.



Yea, after the report came out he got busted 2 days after he left. He tried to save face by acting like he was with a bunch of them smoking weed. That has since been proven false. Apparently he brought weed with him and was busted as soon as he got on campus. He was soon sent packing. Nice try though.lol


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 31, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Yes, sir! That looks like another great class, snook. I'm excited about what we may be getting as well. This is by far the best looking set of recruits as I have ever seen UGA have. The future looks bright for both of us. Hopefully we can meet in the championship game this year. That would be awesome!



Yea I have followed UGA's class and they have a great class as well.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 31, 2017)

UF is no longer recruiting him. He didn't get arrested either.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 1, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Could be? All of us Buckeye fans are on pins and needles waiting on another fake heart attack!!!!



It'll be a few years, at least.  If Michigan get's things going and starts to beat t0SU, Corch will be gone.


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 1, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> It'll be a few years, at least.  If Michigan get's things going and starts to beat t0SU, Corch will be gone.



So now its a few more years? 

First, everyone was saying he never had a 1000 yard back in his gimmick offense but at OSU he has had one every year and one year had 2 over 1000yds. Then it was he wouldn't last more than 4 or 5 years because he never stayed anywhere else longer than that. 

Hopefully it wont be much longer and there won't be much more that can be said other than he is on fine coach and one of the best alltime!!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 1, 2017)

bullgator said:


> UF is no longer recruiting him. He didn't get arrested either.



You do realize UF just signed him today correct?


----------



## elfiii (Feb 1, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Hopefully it wont be much longer and there won't be much more that can be said other than he is on fine coach and one of the best alltime!!!!



#DailyUrbanMeyerSux. 

Can't wait until tomorrow so I can say it again.


----------



## bullgator (Feb 1, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> You do realize UF just signed him today correct?



Yep. More info came in and the admin. allowed the offer to go through. UF ended up with an ESPN 300 4* receiver :clap.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 2, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> So now its a few more years?
> 
> First, everyone was saying he never had a 1000 yard back in his gimmick offense but at OSU he has had one every year and one year had 2 over 1000yds. Then it was he wouldn't last more than 4 or 5 years because he never stayed anywhere else longer than that.
> 
> Hopefully it wont be much longer and there won't be much more that can be said other than he is on fine coach and one of the best alltime!!!!



As bad as I hate him.  Irvin Meyas is a great corch.  However, he will never live down going all Fred Sanford when he saw the wheels starting to fall off with the Go Gata.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 2, 2017)

elfiii said:


> #DailyUrbanMeyerSux.
> 
> Can't wait until tomorrow so I can say it again.



time to speak up thug.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 2, 2017)

#DailyUrbanMeyerSux


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 2, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> time to speak up thug.



still waiting.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 2, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> still waiting.



Rdn cmprnshn ain't your strong suite huh?


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 2, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Rdn cmprnshn ain't your strong suite huh?



everybody knows cub sux and that you hate osu. stop pandering to the courtesy yankee and speak the truth thug.


----------



## ddavis1120 (Feb 2, 2017)

How many tats does a five star cost these days in Columbus?


----------



## elfiii (Feb 3, 2017)

#DailyUrbanMeyerSux


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 3, 2017)

ddavis1120 said:


> How many tats does a five star cost these days in Columbus?



Probably not as much as those cars down in Tuscaloosa?


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 3, 2017)

elfiii said:


> #DailyUrbanMeyerSux



You know I would post daily pupsux, but, whats the point???? Thats like saying, in the summertime, its really hot!?!?!?

Of course yall just signed a great class, so I'm sure everyone in Ga is thinking NC or bust again, for the 100th time!!!!

In all seriousness, I love you Ga boys, and I appreciate the fine athletes yall send north every year to the fine state of Ohio. I really like that 5* QB headed north next year. I think he will do some great things while hes up that way, how bout you?


----------



## elfiii (Feb 3, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> You know I would post daily pupsux, but, whats the point???? Thats like saying, in the summertime, its really hot!?!?!?
> 
> Of course yall just signed a great class, so I'm sure everyone in Ga is thinking NC or bust again, for the 100th time!!!!
> 
> In all seriousness, I love you Ga boys, and I appreciate the fine athletes yall send north every year to the fine state of Ohio. I really like that 5* QB headed north next year. I think he will do some great things while hes up that way, how bout you?



#HourlyOSUSucks

#AnotherDailyUrbanMeyerSucks.


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 3, 2017)

elfiii said:


> #HourlyOSUSucks
> 
> #AnotherDailyUrbanMeyerSucks.



I see your picking up the pace now!!!! Every hour!!! It must be like therapy for you!!!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 3, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> I see your picking up the pace now!!!! Every hour!!! It must be like therapy for you!!!



Nah. I'm just making sure you don't get bored with the Sports forum and disappear on us.


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 3, 2017)

Urban lets bags do the talking.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 3, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> You know I would post daily pupsux, but, whats the point???? Thats like saying, in the summertime, its really hot!?!?!?
> 
> Of course yall just signed a great class, so I'm sure everyone in Ga is thinking NC or bust again, for the 100th time!!!!
> 
> In all seriousness, I love you Ga boys, and I appreciate the fine athletes yall send north every year to the fine state of Ohio. I really like that 5* QB headed north next year. I think he will do some great things while hes up that way, how bout you?



Snook I know of no one thinking of an NC this year much less for the 100th time. You are usually pretty reasonable, but you Beginning to sound like a Vol. 99.999% of us know we are at least two years from winning a weak East conference. We got a new coach and none of us know anything about how he will do other than recruiting, which he is proving to be as good as any. We are not on here screaming we are back. We are hoping we are on the right road, but who knows. We pull for the team we love.


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 3, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Snook I know of no one thinking of an NC this year much less for the 100th time. You are usually pretty reasonable, but you Beginning to sound like a Vol. 99.999% of us know we are at least two years from winning a weak East conference. We got a new coach and none of us know anything about how he will do other than recruiting, which he is proving to be as good as any. We are not on here screaming we are back. We are hoping we are on the right road, but who knows. We pull for the team we love.



I'm just having fun. 

Good luck to your pups!!!

Great class as well!!!


----------

